# Antibiotic for tear stains



## littledog (Dec 7, 2006)

I started Toby on an antibiotic for the tear stains. The smell is pretty much gone but the tearing is still present along with the red color. How long does it take to clear up an infection if that is the cause of the tears? His face is never dry. Getting him to take the pill is very tricky. I have had best success with cutting it in quarters and hiding it in the hole of a cheerioo. Five times out of ten he spits it out. I sure hope this works.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i never heard of antibiotics for tearstains.
whats the name of the antibiotics if you dont mind me asking,
donbi has some terrible stainning just recently and have no idea why.

but i hope it works out for you


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

We were on antibiotics for maybe 10 days or two weeks max and that was two years (or more) ago.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't know of any in a pill form. What's this stuff called if you don't mind me asking? I used Angels Glow when one of mine had stains and now I have another one that has a tiny slight staining and I'm using Tylan 40 powder. My guess would be depending on what you're using and how bad the staining is would depend on how long to use it for. Also did it come with directions for use?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

We used a very small amount of terramycine soluable powder sprinkled on their moistened dry food.

I know that other people have used other antibiotics, but this worked for us.



> i never heard of antibiotics for tearstains.
> whats the name of the antibiotics if you dont mind me asking,
> donbi has some terrible stainning just recently and have no idea why.
> 
> ...


 

Apparently tear staining has several causes and therefore, several corrections. One of the causes can be a bacterial infection which an antibiotic can take care of.



http://www.bhejei.com/tearsta.htm has a good article on the subject.



When ever this issue comes up, I always am criticized for using an antibiotic to resolve a "cosmetic problem"... Well, the simple answer is it is not always just a cosmteic problem but an actual bacteria infection in the eye or the tear ducts and if my Maltese have a bacteria infection and it is causing a problem, I am sure as heckgoing to try and resolve it.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I purchased from Tetracycline from the Vet which is an antibiotic in capsule form so I can open the capsule and hide the meds in a piece of cheese. But then after doing some reading found out that the Tylan40 works just as well and is a whole lot cheaper. Also used the Angel Eyes( alot more expensive than the Tylan40) which has the same antibiotic as the Tylan40 which I did not know before I bought it. And it has done wonders for kalie and even helped the Yorkie with tearing. But Both are over a year old!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> I purchased from Tetracycline from the Vet which is an antibiotic in capsule form so I can open the capsule and hide the meds in a piece of cheese. But then after doing some reading found out that the Tylan40 works just as well and is a whole lot cheaper. Also used the Angel Eyes( alot more expensive than the Tylan40) which has the same antibiotic as the Tylan40 which I did not know before I bought it. And it has done wonders for kalie and even helped the Yorkie with tearing. But Both are over a year old!![/B]



My bottle of Angel Glow has expired - I've been thinking about getting some Tylan 40 - where did you get it?


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

> Well, the simple answer is it is not always just a cosmteic problem but an actual bacteria infection in the eye or the tear ducts and if my Maltese have a bacteria infection and it is causing a problem, I am sure as heckgoing to try and resolve it.[/B]


I agree. Dolce's face was starting to smell bad from the bacteria, and I think it was itchy, because she used to paw at her face. I'm not going to let her live her life with a stinky, itchy face! The vet won't flush her tear ducts until and if she has to put her under for another procedure, so there's nothing else I can do.

I use Angel's Glow, and it says on the bottle how long to use it.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> We used a very small amount of terramycine soluable powder sprinkled on their moistened dry food.
> 
> I know that other people have used other antibiotics, but this worked for us.
> 
> ...


 

Yes, you are right. Staining can become a bacterial infection and uncomfortable to the dog, BUT...if you find the source of the initial problem you can avoid these infections and not need the antibiotic anymore. The antibiotic is just to clear up the infection and then it's up to you, the owner, to find the source that creates the breeding ground for the infection......be it food allergy, outdoor stimulus or something internal with the dog such as ear infection, stomach upset or eye irritation due to hair, dust, dirt or lack of cleansing.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=305183
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I purchased from www.calvetsupply.com I wanted the Tyaln100gm but it was not available at the time I ordered so I bought the lower dose. I just checked the site and they still do not have the stronger dose in stock. The lower dose works fine. I give a little in a piece of cheese in the morning and again at night. I'd rather it take a little longer on a small dose than over dose her and have other problems.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Littledog, I presume you are talking about an actual prescription antibiotic like Amoxicillin. That is what the vet gave Frosty a couple of times for an infection that caused red staining. If so the vet should have told you how long to give it. It could be a week or 10 days.

The red that is already on the fur will not disappear. It has to grow out or be cut off, then the new hair will be white. There are various remedies for lightening the red stain, but I won't go into them here. Basically it just has to grow out.

The Tylan stuff people are mentioning is an old antibiotic for livestock or poultry that can be sprinkled in food or water without a RX. It is something that has to be done over a long period of time. It is very bitter and hard to get some dogs to eat it.

For tablets like you have, try wrapping them in cheese. The cheese will stick to the pill and your dog won't notice the pill. There is a product at pet stores called "Pill Pockets" that work well. They are a squishy treat that you smush the pill into.











For those that aren't familar with the name "Tylan" here is a medical description.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=305173
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the info all of you, after reading the post~
how can you tell when they have an upset stomach?, 


her ears are the cleanest out of all the furkids, vet checked, eyes, all puppy teeth out, no dust, no dirt, groomed.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I know it's not the answer to the problem - but I did find that Angel Glow worked wonderfully.
I only give them less than 1/4 tsp sprinkled in their wet food once a day for maybe two weeks - then their eyes are clean. Don't have to do it again for several months. I don't know what the actual problem is - I'm careful with food, water, bowls, face cleaning - and the vet usually says he doesn't know what's causing it.

So - I'll continue to try to do everything right, which includes learning new tips from this forum. But I might just try that Tylan I keep hearing about. 

It's strange now because Archie's face is clean and Abbey is staining, usually they're the same...- maybe she's getting allergies. hummm - now I'm going to have to find out for sure - 

gee, you guys really make me think!


----------



## littledog (Dec 7, 2006)

The antibiotic I am using on Toby is Amoxi 100mg twice a day. So far I haven't noticed a change. He has been on it about 5 days. Getting him to take it is pure ----. That little guy can find it and spit it out. I quarter it and hide in in anything I think he will eat. He spits it back out. Of course he eats the treat. I use cheerioos, pepperoni, meatloaf, chicken. I can fool him once, but the next time I use the same treat, he knows and spits the pill back out. He won't eat cheese, peanut butter or anything like that. He does like the Puperoni treats and I use that. He wouldn't touch liverwurst. The smelly tears have cleared up but he still tears a lot and of course the red stain is still present. His face is never dry. I wash and clean but it never actually dries.


----------

